# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Queen B

## EL-Ziggy

I can't believe my girl She-Ra is gonna be 6 this year. She was about the size of a pencil when I got her in January 2014. Now's she's a solid 8ft.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-02-2019),_Avsha531_ (04-02-2019),Bodie (04-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-02-2019),_dakski_ (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-01-2019),_distaff_ (04-02-2019),fadingdaylight (04-02-2019),Gio (04-02-2019),_gunkle_ (04-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2019),John1982 (07-03-2019),_Jus1More_ (04-02-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (05-31-2019),_Pengil_ (04-02-2019),_Phillydubs_ (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## dakski

Looking good! What a beauty. 

Colubrids can grow man!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## fattielumpkin

Such a nice looking animal. Can't wait til my Peach gets that big!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## Bodie

NICE!    Great size.  I assume that she is a sweetheart

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## distaff

IMHO, it is hard to beat a Pitt - perfect blend of alert, active, and chill.  They also get to a good size.  
My Sonoran Gopher is my favorite snake to handle.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Here she is on day 1 with me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-02-2019),_dakski_ (04-03-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_gunkle_ (04-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2019),_Jus1More_ (04-02-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (04-21-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Shes stunning el Ziggy, such a a great colour too


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Absolutely gorgeous.  I'm amazed how much brighter she is as an adult!  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow...!! What a buuuttee!!

such a great comparison! To see her day 1 and 6 years later !

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## Shayne

Wow!  She's an impressive size and color!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

OMG Zig! She is absolutely beautiful.... I want her! LOL - Is she an albino??

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Incredible color on her...what a beauty!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Looking great!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thanks all. She's a really sweet girl. 




> OMG Zig! She is absolutely beautiful.... I want her! LOL - Is she an albino??


She is an albino Jus. I also have a male albino whitesided / snow bullsnake but he's not nearly as big. He's right at 6ft and not as girthy as the female.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Gio (05-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

This girl was in a BAD mood today for some unknown reason. I was just spot cleaning her enclosure and out of nowhere she tags me good. Can't say this one didn't hurt  :Smile: . She hasn't bitten me since she was a baby. I have no idea what set her off. She was hissing and striking the glass for almost 30 minutes. I put on some gloves, grabbed my snake hook, and took her out for a couple of minutes. She quieted down pretty quickly but started up again as soon as I put her back in her cage. I'll give her a couple of days to chill out.

----------

Bodie (05-25-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-25-2019),_dakski_ (05-25-2019),Gio (05-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-25-2019),_Reinz_ (05-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2019),_RickyNY_ (04-21-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Wow, I didnt realize how big she was until I caught this thread for the first time. 

Shes looks to be about the same size as my 3 Coastals. I didnt know Bulls got that big. 

Nasty looking bite, ouch!  Hope she settles in and calms down back to normal. 


Maybe shes been hanging around the Scrubby and taking notes.  :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019),_RickyNY_ (04-21-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh ouch!  How "rude"...I wonder what shook her up?  Any unusual scents on you, perhaps?  That takes care of her dental check-up for a while now... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maybe snakes have some hormonal days too?   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (05-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## kristan

She's beautiful! I love bulls....I kept a couple of them several years ago. I almost got sucked back in this year when I found some Christmas mountain bulls for sale...definitely one of my dream snakes.
Mine were always all bark and no bite, I guess she wasn't bluffing this time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Sorry ya got hit.  If you look at the positive side, we got to see more bull pics.  :Very Happy:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ouchie! Sounds like she was having "one of those days" that we all have. I know I have days that I'm a grouch for no reason. I guess our serpentine friends are entitled too. 

I gotta say, she got ya pretty good too. That's definitely one of the more "impressive" colubrid bites I've seen. 

Ziggy, thanks for sharing. She-Ra, cheer up, girl.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Maybe shes been hanging around the Scrubby and taking notes.


Hahaha, don't go blaming that beautiful scrub!!!!  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2019),_Reinz_ (05-25-2019),_RickyNY_ (04-21-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yeah, she was definitely not happy about something. I was shocked to say the least. She had just eaten a jumbo rat 3 days ago and pooped yesterday so I was cleaning her cage. I've always spot cleaned her enclosure with her right there. It was a good reminder though that's they're still wild animals and anything can happen at anytime. Lesson learned. She was quiet inside her warm hide this morning but I didn't bother her.

@ Reinz- She's a tad larger than my coastal but he didn't eat from November to April. The scrub is actually doing pretty good these days. I've learned it's best to take him out when he's in one of his hides. He's more difficult to deal with if he's perched. He hasn't struck at me in a couple of months but he still musks from time to time.

----------


## Reinz

> Hahaha, don't go blaming that beautiful scrub!!!!


I agree, that is one beautiful snake!  So is the Bull!

----------


## Reinz

> ..................
> 
> @ Reinz- She's a tad larger than my coastal but he didn't eat from November to April. The scrub is actually doing pretty good these days. I've learned it's best to take him out when he's in one of his hides. He's more difficult to deal with if he's perched. He hasn't struck at me in a couple of months but he still musks from time to time.


Thats interesting about your Coastal, all three of mine skipped a lot of meals this winter as well. But now theyre trying to make up for it. They are constantly begging, even if only they just eaten a jumbo rat a few days before. I guess because they are all fully sexual mature now; as far as winter appetite suppression. 

Glad to hear that the Scrubs behavior has smoothed out!  :Smile:   And that you made that connection of the difference between the hide and perch- smart!

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yeah, she was definitely not happy about something. I was shocked to say the least. She had just eaten a jumbo rat 3 days ago and pooped yesterday so I was cleaning her cage. I've always spot cleaned her enclosure with her right there. It was a good reminder though that's they're still wild animals and anything can happen at anytime. Lesson learned. She was quiet inside her warm hide this morning but I didn't bother her...


All I can think of is that when you went to "spot clean" her enclosure, you didn't really identify yourself & maybe she was sleeping?  The adult bull snakes I've kept never 
bit me either & seemed very capable of telling me from prey (I typically give them my scent first).  If she has taken a dislike to you reaching in (within strike range) you 
can just put something in the way (like a piece of cardboard) to block her from seeing your "intrusion".  I often do that with my large Florida rat snakes if they are in their 
hides & I want to spot clean...I just block the door-way (with a ping-pong paddle) so they don't get "excited" & fly out after the motion (me), hoping it's a snack...

----------


## Jus1More

WOW ZIG!!! I absolutely love her... anytime you need a house sitter let me know...LOL  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-31-2019)

----------

